# Freestyle Advice...



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u are right, the more your feet are pointed down the hill the better carve u will get

if u want to go freestyle learn how to ride duck

u need to move back on the board to get more air

the t6 is not a freestyle board

try the www from k2


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

x2 on duck, and spreading your stance will help you out some as well I think, I am no expert though


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Synergy,

Boardsliding: What do you mean catching your edge? I guess that means you're falling down the hill (over your toes if you're backside boardsliding--with your back up the hill), but that's an EXTREMELY rare symptom of attempting to boardslide. It may be physically impossible unless there's a rut in the rail, I'm not sure. If this is actually what is happening, then check your board for enormous gouges on the bottom.

I suspect you mean that your board is slipping out from under you (catching more edge would actually FIX this problem!). But it's impossible to dig an edge on a rail. This is different than on snow, and, so, is the problem that every beginning boardslider runs into. You have to lean much farther forward than you think! We've all been there, and I can tell you that I have fallen flat on my butt many times trying to learn that trick. It's just so counterintuitive; if you lean that far forward on the snow, you'll catch an edge, but that is exactly how far forward you have to lean on rails because you need to have ALL of your weight directly over your board.



Air: Baby steps. Get big, straight air first. Once you are clearing flats straight, throw a frontside 180. Don't move on until you are clearing flats comfortably with your frontside 1. Backside 180, same deal. And then the frontside 3.


Not comfortable landing switch? Practice! Give yourself a duck-footed stance and try to ride down the hill once switch for every one or two natural runs you make. Riding (and eventually landing) switch is a skill you will want and take pride in! And getting over your fear of turning your back to the landing at high speeds/air will be much easier on a backside 1 than a frontside 3.

Good luck my man and let us know how it goes!


----------

